# La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - That's a-spicy meat-a-ball!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Lost of pepper and spice in this one! Well made and looked nice, but after smoking it for a few minutes, the spice scared me away! If you enjoy smo...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - That's a-spicy meat-a-ball!


----------

